# Ragdoll kitten



## Cat Guy (Sep 21, 2016)

............


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

She is very beautiful. It will be interesting to see how her coat pattern develops.
(shameless excuse to get more pics)


----------



## Cat Guy (Sep 21, 2016)

.........


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Welcome to the forum both of you.
She is a gorgeous kitten; the name suits her too.


----------



## Cat Guy (Sep 21, 2016)

...........


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

She is quite adorable and getting quite big now.


----------



## Cat Guy (Sep 21, 2016)

...........


----------



## Minnieimmy (Oct 26, 2016)

You're very lucky, she is a stunner! :Cat


----------



## Bets963 (Oct 31, 2016)

She's beautiful and adorable!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

She's gorgeous :Joyful


----------



## Cat Guy (Sep 21, 2016)

...........


----------

